

A fairy tale about ICCIDs, IMSIs and iPads  - noonespecial
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2010/06/15/#20100615-iccid_imsi_ipad

======
noonespecial
_UPDATE: As some people have discovered, the three US operators themselves
have decided that they use the same number to generate both the ICCID and the
IMSI. So if you have one, you can compute the other. No need for HLR access,
no need for the MAP protocol. So the information leak is in fact unrelated to
the GSM protocol but simply a matter of how unfortunate those particular three
operators assign their unique identifiers._

The kicker is in this update at the bottom. That's a pretty big oops.

